# Interesting videos



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are a few interesting i found the web and I thought i would share it. Enjoy
http://www.cbc.ca/marketplace/2011/superbugsinthesupermarket/]Superbugs in the Supermarket - Marketplace
http://www.cbc.ca/marketplace/2011/crashandburned/]Crash and Burned - Marketplace

http://www.cbc.ca/marketplace/blog/episodes.html]Episodes | Marketplace


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Good crash and burn episode. I hate insurance companies.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

This is pretty funny . I thought i would pass it on. There are a few swear words I must say . I hope this does not offend any one. enjoy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7W33HRc1A6c]YouTube - George Carlin - Saving the Planet


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are some interesting video on 911 attacks and other conspiracies . Enjoy


Just click on the episode names to watch the full length video. The police state episode had been ban to be show on American television.


----------

